# KBSI and WDKA HD Channel Problems??



## Buzzdar (Sep 19, 2006)

Does any one receive channels from KBSI and WDKA via OTA have any current problems receiving the channels? i get the channels fine via SD Dish network but i know i watch the fox content via kbsi and it shows i have a signal but then i turn to the channel its like the channel is gone.


----------

